# Reactions of Nitrates



## lazersteve (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a great site showing the processing of nitrates complete with videos: 

http://jchemed.chem.wisc.edu/JCEsoft/CCA/CCA1/R1MAIN/CD1R2290.HTM


You get nitrates as a by product when you use Nitic Acid to inquart gold. This site should make it clear how you can clean up your spent nitric acid solutions after using nitric on scrap. Notice the end product of all of the reactions is a metal hydroxide (or Oxide for Silver) as a solid and sodium nitrate in solution. If properly done you can reuse the solution to form more nitric acid or AR! If you have mixtures of these metal nitrates you will need to use other metods in the correct sequence to end up with the separated metals.

Post your comments and questions here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=2485#2485

Enjoy,

Steve


----------

